# So who is copying who?



## king of trolls (May 21, 2002)

I just saw recent picks of the new E-class, and all I have to say about the rear-end is "Hyundai". Then you have the new 7-series which from behind looks just like the Lexus LS, the new VW Jetta looks like the Toyota Corolla. 

I know Koreans copy Germans, but are Germans copying Japanese automakers?:dunno:


----------



## vocalthought (May 5, 2008)

That's the circle of life I guess.


----------



## mawana (Nov 15, 2006)

king of trolls said:


> I just saw recent picks of the new E-class, and I'll I have to say about the rear-end is "Hyundai". Then you have the new 7-series which from behind looks just like the Lexus LS, the new VW Jetta looks like the Toyota Corolla.
> 
> I know Koreans copy Germans, but are Germans copying Japanese automakers?:dunno:


Let's see if they will copy the pricing too! :bigpimp:


----------



## Coconutpete (Feb 7, 2008)

Hyundai has made a business out of copying cars. I'm not saying anything bad about the quality or reliability of a Hyundai, I'm just saying that around half their cars look like a rebadged something else.


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

Coconutpete said:


> Hyundai has made a business out of copying cars. I'm not saying anything bad about the quality or reliability of a Hyundai, I'm just saying that around half their cars look like a rebadged something else.


didnt jaguar sue Hyduai for this with regards to the S type?


----------



## Missmodena310 (Oct 9, 2008)

king of trolls said:


> I just saw recent picks of the new E-class, and all I have to say about the rear-end is "Hyundai". Then you have the new 7-series which from behind looks just like the Lexus LS, the new VW Jetta looks like the Toyota Corolla.
> 
> I know Koreans copy Germans, but are Germans copying Japanese automakers?:dunno:


so sad


----------



## 1985mb (Apr 2, 2008)

5-10 years from now (give or take), it will be impossible to look at a prototype, concept or mule and figure out its heritage without the benefit of badges and/or distinctive griles.

German, British, Japanese, American.....they are all morphing into the same


----------



## milobloom242 (Dec 28, 2004)

I read before that VW intentionally copied the Corolla in hopes to increase deal volume of the Jetta. Or maybe that was the journalist's opinion. . .


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

LEXUS still seems to steal from MB a bit. 

Maserati cars are always very unique looking. the gransport and new GT look awesome. nothing like tnhem


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

DJ_INHALE said:


> didnt jaguar sue Hyduai for this with regards to the S type?


 That's hilarious since Jag copied Aston Martin's Db9 and the newer front ends on the MB's.

These people should quit spending money on lawyers and give us some quality whips to pick from. I'd hate to own a jag and get rubber neckers thinking they just saw a DB9 only to just tell me "oh, it's just a jag. Poseur."


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

teh_jev said:


> That's hilarious since Jag copied Aston Martin's Db9 and the newer front ends on the MB's.
> 
> These people should quit spending money on lawyers and give us some quality whips to pick from. I'd hate to own a jag and get rubber neckers thinking they just saw a DB9 only to just tell me "oh, it's just a jag. Poseur."


re-release the delorean again :dunno:


----------



## cwsqbm (Aug 4, 2004)

1985mb said:


> 5-10 years from now (give or take), it will be impossible to look at a prototype, concept or mule and figure out its heritage without the benefit of badges and/or distinctive griles.
> 
> German, British, Japanese, American.....they are all morphing into the same


That line has been said over and over throught out the decades. Most cars of a given decade look similar.


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

the 911s still look nice


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Coconutpete said:


> Hyundai has made a business out of copying cars. I'm not saying anything bad about the quality or reliability of a Hyundai, I'm just saying that around half their cars look like a rebadged something else.


One trip to Seoul and you will see just how much the Koreans copy


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

DJ_INHALE said:


> the 911s still look nice


But they copy themselves, and call it a completely new body design. :rofl:


----------



## Ajax (Feb 1, 2002)

teh_jev said:


> That's hilarious since Jag copied Aston Martin's Db9 and the newer front ends on the MB's.


 I think the AM and Jags were designed by the same guy, not to mention they are both affiliated companies, or at least were.


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

Test_Engineer said:


> But they copy themselves, and call it a completely new body design. :rofl:


it seems to be working though

the 996 looked great and the 993 looked good before the 996

and now the 997 looks even better. there is a turbo 997 vert around here and it just looks great


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

AJAX said:


> I think the AM and Jags were designed by the same guy, not to mention they are both affiliated companies, or at least were.


good point

doesnt Tata own jag now?

and LV own Aston Martin?>


----------



## jaaX3 (Oct 31, 2005)

Gotta love Italian style :thumbup:
Alfa Romeo

















Ferrari









Maserati 









Lamborghini 









Bugatti


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

not a fan of the 612 ferrari
I think the the 575 and 599 look way better

bugatti is actually french not eye-talin, but that car was deisigned in Turin, Italy

not a fan of it on looks. give me a enzo, f50, f40, Carrera gt over that


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Joji Nagashima

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joji_Nagashima



> *Joji Nagashima* of Munich, Germany is an automobile designer for BMW. Joji was born in Tokyo and educated in Japan. He is best known for the exterior designs of the E36 and E90 versions of the BMW 3 Series, the E39 version of the BMW 5 Series, and the Z3 Roadster. He has been granted 22 patents in car design (as of Nov. 2007).


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

Ken Okuyama










http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ken_Okuyama

he's got quite the list of credentials :thumbup:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

AJAX said:


> I think the AM and Jags were designed by the same guy, not to mention they are both affiliated companies, or at least were.





DJ_INHALE said:


> good point
> 
> doesnt Tata own jag now?
> 
> and LV own Aston Martin?>



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Henrik_Fisker

http://www.fiskercb.com/










mercedes SL based tramonto










bmw 6er based latigo 









bmw z8










Aston Martin DB9










Aston Martin Vantage


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

king of trolls said:


> I just saw recent picks of the new E-class, and all I have to say about the rear-end is "Hyundai". Then you have the new 7-series which from behind looks just like the Lexus LS, the new VW Jetta looks like the Toyota Corolla.
> 
> I know Koreans copy Germans, *but are Germans copying Japanese automakers?*:dunno:


to answer your question, japanese designers have infiltrated german design houses.... or maybe the Axis Power countries are still in cahoots. :rofl:  they sure know how to make cars look good. :thumbup:


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

I like pininfarina deisgn the best.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

DJ_INHALE said:


> I like pininfarina deisgn the best.


:eeps: the creative director at pininfarina is a japanese dude.



> Ken Okuyama worked for General Motors and Porsche helping design the new generation Porsche 911 (aka 996) as well as the Boxster. [1] Before moving to Pininfarina he worked for General Motors in the Advanced Concepts Center in California.[1] During the first tenure at GM in the early 90's he was in charge of designing the Camaro and the C5 Corvette.
> On 10 May 2004 *Ken Okuyama began work as Creative Director at Pininfarina.*[3] He had been working with Pininafarina before, supervising the design of the Enzo Ferrari.[4] As Creative Director Ken oversaw projects including the Ferrari 599, Mitsubishi Colt CZC, Maserati Birdcage 75th and Ferrari P4/5.[2][5][6][7]


----------

